# What if...



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

As we get closer to the indoor season a thought came to me.

NorthJeff once mentioned this as well I belive.

What if when we shop for bows we clear our heads of the propganda and the pre conceived notions of what we THINK we want and shoot as many brands of bows, makes and model as possible, maybe even blindfolded or at least with an open mind, and make out purchase based on the bow that shoots the best for us?

I did this once, and certain circumstances have prevented me from doing it again, but I never regretted it and actually wish in some ways I could do it again.

I walked into a shop with my head set on a 2003 Bowtech Patriot Dually.

One of the Techs showed me the bow, asked what I knew about it, what my criteria was and when I finished my speech he asked a simple question...."Why?" 

Why was a 33" ata, important?
Why was 325fps important?
Why was the 7.25" brace important?

I had an answer for the Dual cam question:lol: but that was about it.

He asked me politley if my mind was completely made up and if I'd entertain the idea of other bows...how could I say no really? 

I shot 12 or 13 different bows that day.

The first couple I asked questions..."What's the ata on this one?", "What's the IBO?" ...to each he responded "Who cares? Shoot it. How's it feel?"

Some of the bows I'd never even heard of before. 

At the end of the day I walked out with dual cam, 37.75" ata and a 6" brace bow and I shot the freakin' lights out with that thing.

It was a last years model and I paid about 325 less than what I had planned on dropping on that Patriot.

I shot 8 deer that year with that bow and it was like it had elven magic dust sprinkled on it...I couldn't miss. 

Eventually the hype got to me again and I sold it and bought that Patriot after all and while I LOVED the idea of it and how it felt...I didn't shoot it as well as the other one I'd just sold.

So as we look at new toys maybe we should change our criteria, clear our minds of internet hype, ad campaigns, cut and spec sheets and SHOOT a bow that SHOOTS the best for us.

You may be suprised at what bow you end up with and even more suprised at how well you can shoot.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

your 100% on. we fall into the trap of the latest and greatest. highest speed.. all the bells and whistles .
fine if thats where your head is. but clear thinking will tell you that beyond a certain speed, all your doing is sticking your arrow deeper into the dirt beyond the deer.
the most important thing for a bow is that its comfortable to shoot, and you hit what you aim at. beyond that any bow made now days will do the job. assuming they don't have a rep for falling apart.
my bow is a very old two wheeler bear that im totaly confident in hitting where i point it. when it was new it was shooting around 185 ft per sec.
im sure after 28 years of use its lost some speed. but the deer i hung this year didn't seem to notice.
i do not advocate using such an old bow for others. but seriously think about WHY you want a feature on a bow and if its worth the extra price.
oh yes, if interested, my xx75 with a 125 gr bear razorhead passed threw and left a good blood trail, though he dropped within sight so i didn't have to track anyway.
its all about shot placement.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

While hunting this weekend I actually caught myself thinking about about an Oneida or Monster for spots this year..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I always try to shoot as many bows as the shop will let me. I havent been in the market for a bow in a while, but I still like to shoot the new ones to see how I like them. I shoot a Switchback XT because when I shot it, it was the smoothest bow I have ever shot and still is. I just wish it was a little faster. My next bow will be the one that feels best to me not because of the name on it.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a feeling I know the guy you are referring to Kelly. And if I'm right, it was because of that very same thing that I hold him in such high respect. Of all the bows I've ever fired, there's only been two that I can say without a doubt fit me perfectly. I purchased one of them( it was stolen) and never got around to getting the other(it's no longer produced and pretty hard to find). But to this day I try to follow the 'no look before shooting' routine. Very sound advice for sure!!


----------



## reflexshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

I swore after I bought my reflex that I would never buy another one without shooting it first. (a bow not a reflex) I like my bow and it has done well over the years. I still wish I could have shot it before I bought it. (Dunham's purchase) and I bought it because of price, draw weight, etc.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> I have a feeling I know the guy you are referring to Kelly. And if I'm right, it was because of that very same thing that I hold him in such high respect. Of all the bows I've ever fired, there's only been two that I can say without a doubt fit me perfectly. I purchased one of them( it was stolen) and never got around to getting the other(it's no longer produced and pretty hard to find). But to this day I try to follow the 'no look before shooting' routine. Very sound advice for sure!!


 
Gordy at Schupbac's in Jackson Ted.
It was 2003 and I'd been shooting for 2 years and had just found hunting adn archery based forums like this.

He spent nearly 2.5 hrs with me after I bought it helping me with my form as well.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i have to admit to a long time desire for an onieda bow. no real reason other then the looks of them. but cost has always told me,,, nope.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like me a year ago...I was set on a specific type sized etc bow, then read some stuff online about going to shoot as many bows as I can. Delayed my purchase and tried to shoot just about everybow on the Market!

A year ago I hadn't even heard of Quest Bows, now I love my XPB and swear by it as one of the best bows on the market regardless of price.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

> What if when we shop for bows we clear our heads of the propganda and the pre conceived notions of what we THINK we want and shoot as many brands of bows,


Clearing your head of all the propaganda and eliminating all the bells and whistles would mean shooting a recurve first and going from there...


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

sullyxlh said:


> Clearing your head of all the propaganda and eliminating all the bells and whistles would mean shooting a recurve first and going from there...


Which is exactly where I started almost 50 years ago...I'm on my 4th bow in all those years (though I did not shoot for about 10 years). My latest is a Mathews and it's about 6-7 years old. Up til now, it's never been a matter of money, it's a matter of comfort. Now that I'm retired & the shoulders are failing, the next may be a crossbow....though I'm fighting it. Nothing against them, just love my compounds. I'd love another recurve someday too but doubt if I could pull enough pounds to hunting with it.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

great post kelly

i remember the last time I went out to get a bow (any bow) and I shot everything in the building including the used rack...i ended up walking out with a pse durango BW (this was back in 1999)...i remember shooting some of the other mfg bows that were all hyped up and saying to myself...yuk! LOL

to this day that is always my reccomendation to anyone is shoot all the bows you can and if speed is a concern shake out all the ones you like and then shoot those threw the graph..

Mikie


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

That is the best advice an archer can give Kelly!!!

And I have had dealings with Gordy, and recommend him as a salesman too!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Gordy at Schupbac's in Jackson Ted.
> It was 2003 and I'd been shooting for 2 years and had just found hunting adn archery based forums like this.
> 
> He spent nearly 2.5 hrs with me after I bought it helping me with my form as well.


Gordy's a gem. My 16 year old bought a bow from him in September and I couldn't have been more pleased in terms of how he worked with my son in helping him to get it set up.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Beat you to it ages ago Kelly. My last two deer this year were taken with a 
1978 Bear Grizzly Recurve (Origonal owner, and last year for the Grayling plant)
and a Browning Custom Hunter, probably 20 years old.


Every time I find myself looking at bows, I ask myself "WHY? Will this make for a cleaner kill? A more satisfying hunt?" The answer is always no. so I save lots of money.

If only I could exhibit such self controll in the fishing and gun depertments....:yikes::lol:

Thankfully the crossbow option is still there, the shoulder is getting screwy again.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

As a youth, I had a Pearson Blazer bought as an xmas gift. I was deadly accurate, well, as accurate as a 12 year old can be. The first bow I bought for myself was a Bear/Jennings(can't remember the name). It was inexpensive, the camo was crappy, it was slow, had like a 40" ata. It was very comfortable and accurate. I could hit a pop cap at 20 yards with that bow. I hated that bow. I sold it, and bought an XI Flatliner. It was short for the time 36-37", it was fast 240ish AMO, and I liked the camo pattern. I was never really accurate with that bow. I have been chasing the dragon ever since. The bow I have now is ok, but it's not that Bear. I'm left handed, so shooting a lot bow bows is usually difficult.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I once shot a bow to prove the hype was just that. I thought the bow was overpiced, over advertised and realy nothing special. After a dozen shots I can honestly say I bought that switchback without hesitation.


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

plugger said:


> I once shot a bow to prove the hype was just that. I thought the bow was overpiced, over advertised and realy nothing special. After a dozen shots I can honestly say I bought that switchback without hesitation.


Same exact thing happened to me. One fine shooting bow.


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Kelly Johnson said:


> As we get closer to the indoor season a thought came to me.
> 
> NorthJeff once mentioned this as well I belive.
> 
> ...


Good advice but...you know me...and I can't do it! :lol: I have a mind like a steel trap when I get something in my head. I want speed! Unfortunately I never find the speed I'm looking for. I could honestly shoot any brand bow if it first was fast, and secondly felt good. But it has to shoot fast. By the time my short draw sucks all of the life out of the bow I still want to see 310-315 fps. It's a sickness...maybe I need an intervention! :evil:

Ben


----------



## letthemgrow (Dec 13, 2009)

Love the idea of advertising and hype being taken out of th picture, new does not always mean better. Look on ebay I am sure you can go back to your old bow type, that guy wants the latest and the greatest.

Thanks for the post


----------

